# I have to go with a V10!



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

I need an extended cab on my F350 and dealer says nobody will hang a plow on an EC F350 with a PSD. So I guess my only option is a V10. I'll be pulling a 5000# trailer, the V10 will handle the workload I have planned for it just fine. Would've like to have the PSD, but it's not an option for me at this time.

I've done a search for info on the V10 and everyone agrees that it is a great engine, lots of power, but is very thirsty. Guess I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Dealers are very notorious for not knowing much. I could walk into the local Ford dealer and tell any one of the sales guys some thing they did not know about the truck they sold me and that I have drove for the last 2 years. 

I would go find me a second opinion. I know the rear ends are built heavier than what Ford rates them for. Plenty of people plow with a PS. Besides it isn't like you are carrying the plow ALL the time.

Let us know what you find out or decide to do. I wouldn't be worried about the PS.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks Brickman. Ford does offer the plow package on all the PSD powered F series except the extended cab. They say the reason is because of the weight on the front axle, the diesel being so much heavier than the gasser. I'll do some more checking thought and let you know what I find out.

Hoopsfan


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

I've been to two dealers and both salesmen really didn't know what they were talking about. Every time I asked a question they had to look the answer up in a book or ask somebody else for the answer. I appreciate all your replies and thank you in advance.

Hoopsfan


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I just mounted a Fisher on a 2002 F350 4x4 extended cab PSD. Right on the sticker and warranty it says that the truck has both the plow and tow packages. I can scan the sticker in for those in doubt. This truck handled the plow without a problem. If in doubt have the heavier springs installed.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's been my experience that salesmen want to sell what's in the lot and will say anything to make the sale. Go to Ford's build site and spec it out your way. Better yet, use Carprice's version and get invoice pricing so you've got a bargaining chip. I imagine the model year is built out, you'll probably have to get one that's on the lot or have a search done.

There's a guy named Cochise on Ford-Diesel who makes finding/buying your truck painless, he sells nationwide. I haven't dealt with him, but have read a lot of positive threads about him. Here, I found a thread for you. You'll find him in the "Ordering Section" of the forums.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

My mistake!! I meant to say I'm getting a crew cab. Don't know why I said EC, I think I'm getting information overload and can't think straight . Sorry for the mix-up.

But anyway, the salesman doesn't know too much about the trucks. You guys have supplied me with a wealth of info. Thanks!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm getting confused on which thread to answer!

Hoopsfan, if you're ordering, you'll be getting an '03 model, correct? If so, the Powerstroke option should be the new 6.0 motor, which I believe is substantially lighter than the current 7.3. I'd check with a good salesman who is up to date on the '03s before making a commitment. If you do any towing or hauling, I think you'd be happier with the diesel.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Dealer told me last week they beefed up the front end of the Diesels for 03 and there would be no problem putting any plow on PSD extended or crew cab trucks.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I ordered an 03 Crew Cab with the 7.3 PSD. Be sure to get the option 682 Max Front GAWR. www.kbb.com lets you build one with the snow plow pkg and Crew Cab.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks. I've been on the kbb site...great site with alot of info. I've built about five different models to see which one would best fit my needs.

I went to the Ford site but they don't have the 2003's up yet. I tried to build a 2002 F350 CC with a 7.3, plow package and it wouldn't let me. Right now I'm leaning toward the V10. For what I want to do I can't see paying the extra money for the diesel. I'll only be pulling about 4000-5000# plus plowing.

Hoopsfan


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Hoopsfan, go to commercial trucks for ford. It has the 03 and you can custom build and price and it is very accurate. i dont have the link handy ill get it in time.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Ford Commercial Trucks


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm not sure why Ford doesn't have the 2003's yet, I dont thing you can even order a 2002 anymore. The KBB site lets you order a 2003, all options needed to plow snow. Big difference in mpg with the PSD...


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*You should realy look at the store...*

You should REALLY look into getting the powerstroke. The truck will more than carry the load (please note attached picture). I believe Ford's concern, if any, is they won't honor any warranty work for any damage caused by the plow itself. Well, I hate to break the bad news to them, they aren't going to warranty the work to any truck caused by any damage as a result of any snow plow.

I'm sure you are well aware the amount of continuous running hours that you will put on an engine. In my opinion, you are going to want the diesel; Not to mention, the power, torque, fuel economy and overall longevity of the motor. I'm not trying to tell you how to spend your money... do the research. I can't tell you how many snow plowing hours I have put on diesel engines compared to gasoline engines. (That would just give away my true age, being that I am 29 and holding.)

http://community.webshots.com/album/49947875czjckL


----------

